# Welcome to our newest member "Xtraildream"



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Welcome to our newest member "Xtraildream".

It is an honor to have a member from "the land of the rising sun": Tokyo, Japan.
Also the birth home our favorite X-Trail.

Yasu, I hope that you will visit us often on NissanForum's X-Trail section.

Please take a moment to tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Yasu, how about that? You travelled from Australia all the way to Canada with just a click of a mouse. hahahaha


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

And now you have made it to the UK!


----------



## Xtraildream (Oct 3, 2006)

*Newbie from Japan*

Hi all members,


I've got my Xtrail(2006 Stt 4WD AT RHD, Diamond Silver[for internal Japan]) in April this year, 
and now I'm beginner as owner of it.

I had a dream to become a owner of the Xtrail in last couple of years.
At last, My dream did come true!! I'm so happy.  

I had the 1997 TOYOTA RAV4 5dr with some modifies before I got my EXY. 

Now I'm enjoying to mod for my EXY..!!  

I'll post some pics of my EXY and show you them.

-------------------------------------------
_My mod is_

Wheel: B.I.M creativestudio DOWN HILL SPECIAL 7J-16 +38
Tyre: BRIDGESTONE DUELER A/T694 215/70-16
Sus: JAOS BATTLEZ SUS complete set for X-TRAIL(lifted up to 35mm)
Plug: NGK Iridium IX Spark Plug
Volt Stabilizing device: HotInaZma HYPER(Blue)+ system-up(earthing wire) kit
Air filter: HKS Hybrid Air Filter

-------------------------------------------

Please let me know how to enjoy the Exy..!

Yasu


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Xtraildream said:


> Hi all members,
> 
> Please let me know how to enjoy the Exy..!
> 
> Yasu


Just DRIVE it


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome Yasu!

X-trail is to driver what shoyu is to sushi!


----------

